# Stihl MS 462?? I think not..



## StihlNick (Dec 28, 2016)

I have heard from a very reliable source who demos saws for Stihl in the PNW that there won't be a MS 462, that Stihl will be releasing a 5 series saw, likely 561c. Allegedly a mid 80 cc saw..


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Firemoore98 (Dec 28, 2016)

This thread is useless without pictures...

[emoji854]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Dec 28, 2016)

Does the "c" mean M-tronic?


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes it does


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 28, 2016)

461 is the last non M-Tronic pro saw and there has just been a massive recall on those


----------



## fwgsaw (Dec 28, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> 461 is the last non M-Tronic pro saw and there has just been a massive recall on those


So your saying the ms880 is m-tronic or did I miss something.


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 28, 2016)

Well I seemingly forgot about the 880, I apologize for the mis-information.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 28, 2016)

not buying it, i saw a stihl calender with a picture of a 462 in it. i posted it on this site. or is stihl ****'n with me? lol did they really make a calender just to **** with me?


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 28, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> not buying it, i saw a stihl calender with a picture of a 462 in it. i posted it on this site. or is stihl ****'n with me? lol did they really make a calender just to **** with me?


Everyone else does, they just wanted in on it!


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 28, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Everyone else does, they just wanted in on it!



so everyone here is just ****'n with me? i reported your post.


----------



## alexcagle (Dec 28, 2016)

@westcoaster90 ; This is more your speed isn't it? Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 28, 2016)

alexcagle said:


> View attachment 546705
> 
> @westcoaster90 ; This is more your speed isn't it? Lol



there's isn't a trash can deep enough for that junker. lol


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 28, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> I have heard from a very reliable source who demos saws for Stihl in the PNW that there won't be a MS 462, that Stihl will be releasing a 5 series saw, likely 561c. Allegedly a mid 80 cc saw..


How long will I need to wait for a AM BB once the new saw hits the shelves ?? (-;


----------



## alexcagle (Dec 28, 2016)

Why do you want to talk big bore kit on a saw that is probably still in the late developemental stages?

I'm all for nice wheels on a brand new truck or car......but this would be like screwing with a new car engine, voiding a valuable warranty.
Those Chinese big bore kits IMO almost never produce the same power as a stock OEM cylinder kits anyway. -Unless somebody ports it, that knows what they're doing.


----------



## alexcagle (Dec 29, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> there's isn't a trash can deep enough for that junker. lol


*
I found this in my trash can earlier....


It's a big trash can.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 29, 2016)

alexcagle said:


> ​*
> I found this in my trash can earlier....
> View attachment 546717
> 
> It's a big trash can.



couldn't have been that deep. you managed to get it out!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2016)

Got to love these I heard it from a reliable source threads.[emoji41]


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2016)

Recall on the MS461? No 70cc saw in the lineup?


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 29, 2016)

Some of the fuel hoses used in the serial number range 173092800 - 181993952 were damaged during manufacturing, causing a potential fire hazard. Dealers have pulled them.


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 29, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> Got to love these I heard it from a reliable source threads.[emoji41]


Reliable meaning somebody who has been falling Timber in the PNW for 35 years and works closely with the most reputable saw shop in the Nation..


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## StihlNick (Dec 29, 2016)

blsnelling said:


>


Guess we will see. I have seen these pics as well, but I don't get the one piece top cover, those are annoying.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> Reliable meaning somebody who has been falling Timber in the PNW for 35 years and works closely with the most reputable saw shop in the Nation..


That may very well be the case, but it means diddly squat. Stihl keeps this stuff very quiet, and when it does get out, Stihl has been known to take real action.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 29, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> Guess we will see. I have seen these pics as well, but I don't get the one piece top cover, those are annoying.



an intake supported by the case is great. i'm not sure how those new stihls are but the one piece cover leads me to believe stihl has copied husky again and are now adding case support for the intake. i just wish husky would copy stihl and add a similar master control lever and split mufflers. with those 2 things there would be not one thing better about stihl to me.


----------



## alexcagle (Dec 29, 2016)

blsnelling said:


>




*
Is this bottom picture a 462 hidden in the trunk of a car?
*
Don't they design and build all saws over a certain size in Germany still?
*
@StihlNick , Why would they ship it over here to field test it. They have trees over there too don't they? lol


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2016)

The bottom pic is from a Stihl calender. 

Chainsaws, much like automobiles, have to be tested in every environment possible to ensure reliability. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 29, 2016)

alexcagle said:


> View attachment 546728
> 
> *
> Is this bottom picture a 462 hidden in the trunk of a car?
> ...



Actually they do a great deal of testing in house. I will try and find a link to a video that shws the testing, from very hot and humid to extremely cold they do it in house. I often get a chuckle when its a source that seems to know all and I hear things like dealers are told to pull them off the shelves when the protocol is to replace the defective part and sell them. I think many forget that each dealer owns the business and IF there was to be a recall they would know about it. That is policy.


----------



## alexcagle (Dec 29, 2016)

Hinerman said:


> Does the "c" mean M-tronic?





StihlNick said:


> Yes it does


*
I thought "C" stood for "comfort".
and "M" stood for "M-Tronic"
*
Also, the first number of the serial number on a Stihl piece of equipment tells you where it was made.
1 = Germany
2 = USA


----------



## ferris076 (Dec 29, 2016)

The 462 is coming at the end of 2017 ( Hans Peter Stihl said that)
Here is a german link if u can read this

http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.waiblingen...ihl.de9daf26-cd3d-4bf4-b523-94fd1a397935.html


----------



## alexcagle (Dec 29, 2016)

ferris076 said:


> The 462 is coming at the end of 2017 ( Hans Peter Stihl said that)
> Here is a german link if u can read this
> 
> http://www.zvw.de/inhalt.waiblingen...ihl.de9daf26-cd3d-4bf4-b523-94fd1a397935.html


Cool! Es sagt, dass, und auf Deutsch. Vielen Dank!
Like you said.....


----------



## Gologit (Dec 29, 2016)

Andyshine77 said:


> That may very well be the case, but it means diddly squat. Stihl keeps this stuff very quiet, and when it does get out, Stihl has been known to take real action.



True. When you demo saws for Stihl you're not supposed to talk to anybody except Stihl about it. They're very clear on that.


----------



## maulhead (Dec 29, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> *461 is the last non M-Tronic pro saw* and there has just been a massive recall on those



Non M-Tronic261 & 362 are available, both are pro saws.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2016)

alexcagle said:


> *
> I thought "C" stood for "comfort".
> and "M" stood for "M-Tronic"


At least on all the pro saws, the C stands for MTronic.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 29, 2016)

Sounds like a bunch of crap. Stihl is a long ways away from having saws that all start with a "5" designation, that's an oopsvarna thing.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Dec 29, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> Reliable meaning somebody who has been falling Timber in the PNW for 35 years and works closely with the most reputable saw shop in the Nation..


You are going to have a hard time convincing most of these guys ,they have never stepped foot in a saw shop like we have out here .Madson's and Wood's Logging would know about any new models long before this site would . They do not advertise here so not much info about them on the site .


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> 461 is the last non M-Tronic pro saw and there has just been a massive recall on those




First I've heard of, of a massive recall on the 461 line. 

Local dealers don't know anything about it.

Care to elaborate a bit?


----------



## Khntr85 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## big hank (Dec 29, 2016)

They should just call it the 562


----------



## big t double (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> First I've heard of, of a massive recall on the 461 line.
> 
> Local dealers don't know anything about it.
> 
> Care to elaborate a bit?


it isn't technically a recall...yet....they issued whats called a stop sale to dealers on a block of serial numbers. I assume they will have to send out a letter to anyone that has a saw registered within that serial number range to have them bring the saws back for rework...but until then it isn't a recall...that's why nobody knows about it. I don't know why your local dealer doesn't know about it....letters were sent out, as well as emails.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 29, 2016)

Gologit said:


> True. When you demo saws for Stihl you're not supposed to talk to anybody except Stihl about it. They're very clear on that.


8 
While I agree that it would be kept hush hush clearly the top secret tester told StihlNick and he was kind enough to let us know the top secret info!  But seeing as there is never a shred of real proof of these rumors I am just going to have to believe what I see in front of me. Does anyone know if they put that vinyl cammo on the saws like they do with new cars?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

big t double said:


> it isn't technically a recall...yet....they issued whats called a stop sale to dealers on a block of serial numbers. I assume they will have to send out a letter to anyone that has a saw registered within that serial number range to have them bring the saws back for rework...but until then it isn't a recall...that's why nobody knows about it. I don't know why your local dealer doesn't know about it....letters were sent out, as well as emails.




Thanks for the info. and update.

I called three dedicated Stihl dealers and none of them had a clue what I was talking about. Guess I need to call an ACE Hardware store that sells Stihl. They're usually good about stuff like this.


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 29, 2016)

big hank said:


> They should just call it the 562


I was never extremely impressed with my 562xp, but my 550xp 16" is one of my favorite saws besides my 661, Which by the way The captive bar nuts on the 661 have been recalled as well they had to give me a new side cover


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Made a phone call and verified the recall / stop order is legit.

Also have the serial number range of affected saws. It is as follows:

*173092800 - 181993952
*
Was also told not to rush to being affected saws in to shop, as Stihl hasn't yet decided what they are going to do.

And yes......my 461R is one in the recall.


----------



## big t double (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> Made a phone call and verified the recall / stop order is legit.


you thought I was bullshittin you?  dano, I work for a dealer. I got the letter and email.


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 29, 2016)

He thought I was BS'n too cause I made up some story about a 5 series Stihl


----------



## Khntr85 (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> Made a phone call and verified the recall / stop order is legit.
> 
> Also have the serial number range of affected saws. It is as follows:
> 
> ...


Mine is in that number too... stihl has my email so we see what they do....wonder how many lean siezed because of this???


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

big t double said:


> you thought I was bullshittin you?  dano, I work for a dealer. I got the letter and email.




You need to remember. This is the internet. Nuff said.............

Anyone know what the issue is?


----------



## StihlNick (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> You need to remember. This is the internet. Nuff said.............
> 
> Anyone know what the issue is?


I posted the info on this thread I believe it's on the 1st page


----------



## Khntr85 (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> Made a phone call and verified the recall / stop order is legit.
> 
> Also have the serial number range of affected saws. It is as follows:
> 
> ...





Free Will said:


> You need to remember. This is the internet. Nuff said.............
> 
> Anyone know what the issue is?


I guess fuel line problem, what did they say when you called


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

StihlNick said:


> Some of the fuel hoses used in the serial number range 173092800 - 181993952 were damaged during manufacturing, causing a potential fire hazard. Dealers have pulled them.




You did indeed, and for that, I thank-you. I tend not to read each and every post in a thread. I just kind of skim over them here and there.

Bad fuel lines are a lot less of a concern than I had imagined. I was thinking something along the line of a bad engine component, requiring engine repair.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Khntr85 said:


> i am confused, I thought you called and talked to someone????




I did, but the person I spoke to, said that he was not at liberty to discuss the issue / problem......until Stihl told them he could.

My take on the matter, is that Stihl does not want MS-461 owners making minor repairs (fuel lines) on their own.


----------



## Rockjock (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> I did, but the person I spoke to, said that he was not at liberty to discuss the issue / problem......until Stihl told them he could.
> 
> My take on the matter, is that Stihl does not want MS-461 owners making minor repairs (fuel lines) on their own.



Ahh I get your logic here!! People would try and repair it themselves when the dealer would do it for free.  LOL hardly my friend.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> I did, but the person I spoke to, said that he was not at liberty to discuss the issue / problem......until Stihl told them he could.
> 
> My take on the matter, is that Stihl does not want MS-461 owners making minor repairs (fuel lines) on their own.


They wouldn't even let me replace the fuel cap on my fs110 when I took it in for the fuel cap recall.

So this is just a fuel line recall, not an all out recall like they did with the first 661's?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Rockjock said:


> Ahh I get your logic here!! People would try and repair it themselves when the dealer would do it for free.  LOL hardly my friend.




I know some that would do exactly that, rather than drop their saw off and not get it back for a week or longer. It's been a very, very long time since I took some O P E into a shop for service.

I'm not even sure what a reasonable turn-around time is anymore.


----------



## Khntr85 (Dec 29, 2016)

Free Will said:


> I did, but the person I spoke to, said that he was not at liberty to discuss the issue / problem......until Stihl told them he could.
> 
> My take on the matter, is that Stihl does not want MS-461 owners making minor repairs (fuel lines) on their own.


Yes sorry, I read it wrong and edited my first post!!!!

Thanks for letting us know.... let me know if you hear anything... thanks kyle


----------



## dave1974 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a saw in that serial number range as well and didn't know anything about this issue,thank you guys for posting this info.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 29, 2016)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-ms462-c-m.270642/page-19


----------

